# FYI - book on retirement



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://brighterlife.ca/2012/10/25/h...t=PersonalFinanceReader&utm_campaign=98888408


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

A good read for Canadians is a local book.

The Laughing Boomer published in Vancouver.


----------

